# Redington Shores, Florida - Onyx/Royal Jamaican - September 13,2007



## Cigarista-cl (Feb 27, 2007)

This event is being done with Altadis and their Onyx and Royal Jamaican cigars, September 13, 5PM-9PM.

Your first cigar is on us.

Buy any 3 Onyx and get a 4th one free, a box gets 7 free.


Munchies, libations and raffles.

Look forwarding to seeing you.

Mike/Cigarista 

p.s. If you want to buy one for the soldiers, I have a spot to collect them. I only have 200 waiting. No pressure...


----------

